# Classical guitar — your favourite recordings!



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Please list your 5 favourite classical guitar albums! 

I really love the sound but have not really done much to get great recordings of the art.

This thread is also free for all talk classical guitar!


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

John Williams playing the Bach Lute suites. - This is a classic. I have had it on vinyl since I was in college, but I also have it on CD for the car
Julian Bream - 20th Century Guitar - this has the Britton Nocturnal op 70, if you like modern, you'll love this
John Williams/Itzhak Perlman Duo: Paganini and Giuliani - violin and guitar duets by Paganini and Giuliani, probably the most famous recording of Giuliani's op 82
Andres Segovia Bach Chaconne - a classic. I've had this one on vinyl since I was a kid
David Russell - Music of Giuliani - has the Grand Overture and also a couple of the Rossinianas op 119 and 121 and the sonata op 15, which is a pillar of the guitar catalogue


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Nate Miller said:


> John Williams playing the Bach Lute suites. - This is a classic. I have had it on vinyl since I was in college, but I also have it on CD for the car
> Julian Bream - 20th Century Guitar - this has the Britton Nocturnal op 70, if you like modern, you'll love this
> John Williams/Itzhak Perlman Duo: Paganini and Giuliani - violin and guitar duets by Paganini and Giuliani, probably the most famous recording of Giuliani's op 82
> Andres Segovia Bach Chaconne - a classic. I've had this one on vinyl since I was a kid
> David Russell - Music of Giuliani - has the Grand Overture and also a couple of the Rossinianas op 119 and 121 and the sonata op 15, which is a pillar of the guitar catalogue


Thanks, all your recommendations seem just wonderful! Segovia playing Bach is what inspired me to start this thread, as a matter of fact.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

John Williams' recordings add up to some of the best Bach playing I know on any instrument. No other classical guitar recording I've ever heard comes even close.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

There are many outstanding classical guitarists around these days. Pablo Marquez (his cello/guitar albums!) and Zoran Dukic (Castelnuovo-Tedesco album) are on top of my favorites-list, oh...Marcin Dylla (very available on YouTube) and Franz Halasz has some great albums on BIS. Now you have for a week...


----------



## RandallPeterListens (Feb 9, 2012)

Julian Bream - The Bach Lute Suites (on guitar)
Sergio and Odair Assad - _Rameau/Scarlatti/Couperin/Bach_ (1993) Nonesuch/Elektra #79292 
John Williams - selections of Spanish guitar music. He has done many, many recordings of the Spanish guitar repertoire, and I'm not quite sure which specific recording I have.
I don't know if you are including lute in this thread, but I really like Robert Barto's recordings of the Lute Suites of Sylvius Leopold Weiss, esp. the Lute Suite #23. As DeKoven (for those of you who remember) might have said - Super OTW.


----------



## feierlich (3 mo ago)

Fausto Romitelli: Solare (contemporary works for classical guitar)
Volker Hüh - Beethoven on Guitar (lovely small pieces)


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

I started with John Williams performing Bach´s Lute Suites. Sounds absolutely wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Julian Bram plays the lute suites very well, too. I always thought that Bream played the long idea better than anyone. there is a record by Bream called "Baroque Guitar"

Here it is on Amazon

He plays the E minor Lute Suite on it as well as some selections by Silvius Weis (mentioned earlier in the thread) and an early baroque suite by Robert de Visee.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Leo Brouwer: Scarlatti, Guitar Sonatas
Celedonio Romero: An Evening of Guitar Music
Julian Bream Plays Granados & Albeniz
Berta Rojas: Intimate Barrios 
Andrea Dieci: Toru Takemitsu: Complete Guitar Works for Solo Guitar


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I forgot Ricardo Gallén playing Bach, Brouwer and Sor!!!


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Rather than search for records, if you look for records by what they call "The Big three" it will be good stuff no matter what pieces they have on the record

the "Big Three" are Segovia, John Williams and Julian Bream. None of them perform anymore, but they all made alot of records. Segovia and Bream have passed on and John Williams retired from performing some years ago. I got to see Segovia on his last tour when he was 90 years old. That was around 1983. Still the most sound I've ever heard anyone get out of a guitar, and that was when he was 90!

Bream and Williams were both students of Segovia. the last student of Segovia was Elliot Fisk. I've attended one of his master classes, and I was impressed. He's a good player and a really good teacher.

And I'll second what Kjetil said regarding Ricardo Gallen, I have a record of him playing selected works by Mauro Giuliani. He's a very good player, and he will record some rarely played pieces sometimes as well.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

David Russell and Pepe Romero are right behind the big 3


----------



## Nate Miller (Oct 24, 2016)

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> David Russell and Pepe Romero are right behind the big 3



I would say so. And I think we can add Manuel Barrueco to the short list, too, now that the big 3 are all gone or retired


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

David Starobin`s New Music series
David Tanenbaum`s _Royal Winter Music_ 
Shin-ichi Fukuda`s Japanese series
Timo Korhonen`s _Mano a Mano_
Julian Bream`s _Dedication _


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Goren Sollscher playing Bach - a total of three discs' worth packaged several way.
Narciso Yepes playing Scarlatti
The Assad disc is very good
The Romantic Guitar - an early CD packaging of Julian Bream

I'll think about a fifth, but Barto's lute recordings of Weiss are excellent.


----------



## Doublestring (Sep 3, 2014)

1977 John Williams - Barrios (_La Catedral_)
1987 Roland Dyens - Villa-Lobos (_Concerto_, _Suite Populaire Brésilienne_, and his own _Hommage à Villa-Lobos_)
2000 Ana Vidovic - Guitar Recital (Ponce's _Sonata Romantica_)


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

Here's one of my favorite guitar pieces.

*Asturias, by Isaac Albéniz*

Parts of this piece were borrowed/used by _The Doors_ in the late 1960's. But Alexandra Whittingham plays it much better, IMO.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Williams Lute Suites
Andrea Deici Complete Henze (Drei Tentos and Royal winter)
*R*oberto Aussel – Kleynjans, Ponce, Rodrigo, Ginastera
David Starobin - New Music For Guitar vol 1-3 
Manuel Barrueco plays Brouwer, Villa Lobos & Orbon
Julian Bream - 20th Century Guitar


----------



## Dirge (Apr 10, 2012)

_Here’s a handful of my favorite recordings of works for Baroque or Classical guitar, plus a lute concerto and a droll little trio thrown in for good measure …_

Gaspar SANZ: *“Canarios”* (p. 1674)
:: Julian Bream [RCA ’65]

J. S. BACH: *Fugue in G minor, BWV 1000* (played in A minor) (c. 1723)
:: Julian Bream [RCA ’65]

Enrique GRANADOS: *Danza española No. 5* (1890)
:: Julian Bream [RCA ’82]

Joaquín RODRIGO: *Concierto de Aranjuez* (1939)
:: Yepes, Argenta/Orquesta Nacional de España [Decca ’56 or ’57]

Joaquín RODRIGO: *Invocación y danza* (1961)
:: Pepe Romero [Philips ’92]
The quasi-religious Invocation builds in tension throughout, and the release—if not quite total release—of that tension at the segue to the Dance is a downright magical little moment. Romero gives an evocative and artfully dramatic performance that’s impressively focused and precise yet wide-ranging and spirited, and it’s accomplished with a certain flinty flamenco flair to boot. He screws up tension gradually but purposefully in the intricately atmospheric Invocation (bringing out the tolling of the bells especially well) and releases it with a just-tempered joy at the dawning of the ambivalent Dance, which is at once joyful and nostalgic. All in all, this is the most well-rounded and catholic performance of this work that I know.

* * *

Antonio VIVALDI: *(Lute) Concerto in D major, KV 93* (c. 1731)
:: Julian Bream Consort [RCA ’63]

Sándor JEMNITZ: *Trio for guitar, violin & viola* (1932)
:: David Starobin, Benjamin Hudson & Kim Kashkashian [Bridge ’86]


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Anyone friends with Boccherini’s Guitar Quintet? What would be your favourite chamber music work with guitar?

For a long time I have been tempted to combine the Bass Clarinet with classical nylon string Guitar. Now that would be a lovely duo.


----------



## Mark Dee (Feb 16, 2021)

I was very impressed with what I have listened to so far of the complete works of Fernando Sor, played by Lawrence Johnson. There is a lot to get through. As per previous posts I always enjoy John Williams and Julian Bream.


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

Well,
I'll tell you who my five favorite Classical Guitarists are: Ricardo Gallen, Roland Dyens, Pavel Steidl, Marcin Dylla, and Evangelos Assimakopoulos. I would recommend any of their albums. However, there is a Brazilian 7-string guitarist, Yamandu Costa who, in my opinion, is one of the greatest musicians to ever play a guitar although his repertoire is not Classical but Brazilian. And, there is also a verifiable Renaissance coming out of Eastern Europe that began with Ana Vidovic that continues with some of the best young Classical Guitar artists today. 
Viajero


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

Great recommendations, everyone. Thank you.

I was trained on classical guitar as a youth, and it remains my single favorite classical instrument.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

The Los Angeles Guitar Quartet has many enjoyable and interesting recordings. I especially like the self titled CD. And there's the recent Pat Metheny piece they recorded. 

Eliot Fisk: Paganini's 24 Caprices.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I used to strongly dislike classical guitar but what convinced me otherwise were one or two discs on Naxos with (piano) music by Albeniz and Granados played by a guitar trio (Trio Campanella), this was almost better than the piano versions. I still prefer it in small doses but I also enjoyed discs by Bream (most have probably been mentioned) and the Barrueco set on Vox. (I still don't much care for Giuliani etc., preferring either earlyish/baroque or 20th century music.)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, Trio Campanella from Denmark were fantastic. They split up but Christophe Dejour has made some interesting transcriptions recently. (Bartok ++)


----------



## skywachr (Apr 17, 2019)

As a classical guitarist I have an untold number of classical guitar recordings on vinyl and CD. I could recommend many but I want to recommend a genre instead that has pretty much been ignored in the discussion, music by South American composers.

My desert island recommendation is Alexander-Sergei Ramirez Confesión (music of Agustin Barrios), followed in no particular order by John Williams El Diablo Suelto (guitar music of Venezuela), Julian Bream recordings of Villa-Llobos, David Russell Aire Latino (Latin American music for guitar), Richard Cobo Latin American Music for Guitar, Gerald Garcia Brazilian Portrait (Villa-Lobos and the guitar music of Brazil).


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

Waehnen said:


> What would be your favourite chamber music work with guitar?


Impossible to pick just one, so here`s a dozen (or more):

Babbitt: Swan Song No. 1
Carter: Luimen
Denisov: Sonata for Flute and Guitar
Ferneyhough: Renvoi / Shards 
Gubaidulina: Repentance
Gubaidulina: Sotto Voce
Henze: Carillon, Récitatif, Masque
Krenek: Suite for Mandolin and Guitar
Lindberg: Linea d'ombra 
Maderna: Aulodia per Lothar
Quell, M.: A Blurring Cloud - Geschöpfe der Fahrt
Rochberg: Muse of Fire
Wuorinen: Sonata for Guitar and Piano



Waehnen said:


> For a long time I have been tempted to combine the Bass Clarinet with classical nylon string Guitar. Now that would be a lovely duo.


Sounds terrific!


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

Viajero said:


> Well,
> I'll tell you who my five favorite Classical Guitarists are: Ricardo Gallen, Roland Dyens, Pavel Steidl, Marcin Dylla, and Evangelos Assimakopoulos. I would recommend any of their albums. However, there is a Brazilian 7-string guitarist, Yamandu Costa who, in my opinion, is one of the greatest musicians to ever play a guitar although his repertoire is not Classical but Brazilian. And, there is also a verifiable Renaissance coming out of Eastern Europe that began with Ana Vidovic that continues with some of the best young Classical Guitar artists today.
> Viajero


I'm a big fan of Vidovic's playing.


----------



## Viajero (1 mo ago)

Hi, Cybernaut,
Ana was one of the first breakthrough young artists from Eastern Europe who, for me, was a refreshing change from the cookie-cutter American Classical guitarists that have gained "eminence" in the last 20 years. She plays with a great sound and the passion of the old masters. I do believe, as a musician, that there is a cultural component to good playing much as seeds that are planted in good soil. The old pedagogy still is the soup du jour in European Classical programs and the master/student relationship is as strong as ever. There is also another guitarist from Croatia that I forgot to mention in my last post, Zoran Dukic', who, for me, is playing some of the most moving Classical Guitar repertoire today. As a practice, I try to focus on music that moves me otherwise . . . what's the point. Thanks for your reply.
Viajero


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

Viajero said:


> Hi, Cybernaut,
> Ana was one of the first breakthrough young artists from Eastern Europe who, for me, was a refreshing change from the cookie-cutter American Classical guitarists that have gained "eminence" in the last 20 years. She plays with a great sound and the passion of the old masters. I do believe, as a musician, that there is a cultural component to good playing much as seeds that are planted in good soil. The old pedagogy still is the soup du jour in European Classical programs and the master/student relationship is as strong as ever. There is also another guitarist from Croatia that I forgot to mention in my last post, Zoran Dukic', who, for me, is playing some of the most moving Classical Guitar repertoire today. As a practice, I try to focus on music that moves me otherwise . . . what's the point. Thanks for your reply.
> Viajero


Yes, when I first heard Ana, I was struck by a kind of liquid musicality in her playing, as compared to some guitarists who are very technically competent, but whose playing is less soulful and playful to my ears. I played some videos of Ana for my father, who has been a classical guitar fan for over 6 decades, and he really enjoyed her playing.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

skywachr said:


> As a classical guitarist I have an untold number of classical guitar recordings on vinyl and CD. I could recommend many but I want to recommend a genre instead that has pretty much been ignored in the discussion, music by South American composers.
> 
> My desert island recommendation is Alexander-Sergei Ramirez Confesión (music of Agustin Barrios), followed in no particular order by John Williams El Diablo Suelto (guitar music of Venezuela), Julian Bream recordings of Villa-Llobos, David Russell Aire Latino (Latin American music for guitar), Richard Cobo Latin American Music for Guitar, Gerald Garcia Brazilian Portrait (Villa-Lobos and the guitar music of Brazil).


My brother David, who plays and composes classical guitar, is a HUGE fan of Barrios. My father did this painting of Barrios and gave it to my brother as a gift:


----------



## skywachr (Apr 17, 2019)

My brother David, who plays and composes classical guitar, is a HUGE fan of Barrios. My father did this painting of Barrios and gave it to my brother as a gift:









Wow. That portrait of Barrios is amazing. The various photographic images of him that I have seen are all so different and your dad captured something from one that I've never seen before. 

I wish more people would take the time to listen to Barrios. He is certainly a hero to most classical guitarists. If people took the time to listen they would become immediate converts.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

skywachr said:


> Wow. That portrait of Barrios is amazing. The various photographic images of him that I have seen are all so different and your dad captured something from one that I've never seen before.
> 
> I wish more people would take the time to listen to Barrios. He is certainly a hero to most classical guitarists. If people took the time to listen they would become immediate converts.


Thank you! I will let my father know you like his painting. It will mean a lot to him!

And I think maybe more people would be exposed to Barrios if someone would arrange some of his pieces for a string quartet, piano or small orchestra. I think it would be really cool to hear that.

In my head, I can hear a piece like "Un Sueno en La Floresta" being played by an orchestra.


----------



## robertcostagliola10 (17 d ago)

I am a guitarist and have an extensive collection of over 50 guitarist recordings from Barrueco to Russell to Celil Refik Kaya to Yamashita. First recording that I encountered was Segovia's "My favorite Spanish encores", a must have. Personally, I enjoy Manuel Barrueco's Villa-Lobos Etudes and I like David Russell (Barrios, Giuliani). For Bach I like Goran Sollscher. I also like Joaquin Rodrigo's guitar compositions recorded by Pepe Romero. Celil Refik Kaya is a newcomer and check him out on youtube ("Las Abejas"), very good.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

cybernaut said:


> And I think maybe more people would be exposed to Barrios if someone would arrange some of his pieces for a string quartet, piano or small orchestra. I think it would be really cool to hear that.
> 
> In my head, I can hear a piece like "Un Sueno en La Floresta" being played by an orchestra.


Markus Hader has arranged _Un sueno en la Floresta_ for wind quintet and there is a symphonic treatment of _La Catedral_. And of course there are many piano arrangements. You can find Lito Barrios’ 2004 recording on YouTube of his piano arrangements of many of his Grand-uncle's guitar pieces. Pleasant as many of these arrangements are, I feel that Barrios’ music is best suited for its intended instrument, the guitar.


----------



## cybernaut (Feb 6, 2021)

Listening to this now. The music, the playing and the recording are all exquisite!









Piazzola en seis cuerdas
composer - Astor Piazzola
guitar - Maximo Pujol

I'm not sure if it qualifies as classical, but it's at least very close.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

Maximo Pujol wrote a heartfelt elegy for Piazzolla (which quotes from two of his works). It's played here by the gifted Japanese guitarist Muraji Kaori, who Joaquin Rodrigo called "the 21st century interpreter" of his music.


----------

